# Guppy giving birth



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Found these online and thought you all might find them of intrest. Esp if you never got to see a guppy have its fry.

http://fish.orbust.net/images/guppy.avihttp://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/us/sch/video/btn_play_ovr.gif

http://fish.orbust.net/images/guppy2.avi


----------



## MarineFish (Mar 6, 2006)

thats cool never seen a guppy give birth but watched a many of Gambusia affinis


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

thank you fish doc


----------

